# Six Minute solution book



## srinivgs (Aug 15, 2010)

I m taking my Mechanical PE exam in April in Boston, Ma. I'm planning to take the thermal and fluid Sciences in the depth section. I was planning to buy the Six Minute solution book for all the following subjects

1. Machine design,

2. Mechanical systems,

3. HVAC, and

4. Thermal and fluid Sciences.

Any one who has already taken the exam and does not need the book, I can buy it. please let me know if any one is willing to sell the book.


----------



## WandaKing (Aug 31, 2010)

srinivgs said:


> I m taking my Mechanical PE exam in April in Boston, Ma. I'm planning to take the thermal and fluid Sciences in the depth section. I was planning to buy the Six Minute solution book for all the following subjects 1. Machine design,
> 
> 2. Mechanical systems,
> 
> ...


I know someone is sellling the HVAC six min solution on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/Six-Minute-Sollutions-...=item3a5e368cc8


----------

